# Envoi nouveau mail avec Automator



## sinbad21 (9 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Sous Catalina, la fonction "Nouveau message Mail" dans Automator ne donne plus le choix du compte mail sur lequel envoyer le message. Le "compte par défaut" est le seul choix possible, sans qu'on sache d'ailleurs quel est ce compte par défaut. Ce bug n'existait pas sous Mojave, et il n'existe pas non plus sous Monterey.


----------

